
Ask HN: Automation for Home-Brewing Beer? - gstipi
I&#x27;ve recently started home-brewing beer using a low-tech, traditional approach, does anyone have resources or tips for automating home-brewing? I&#x27;m particularly interested in strongly hopped lagers.
======
BjoernKW
I haven't used any of those personally but these look like a good start, to
say the least: [https://vinepair.com/articles/homebrew-automation-
systems/](https://vinepair.com/articles/homebrew-automation-systems/)

The easiest and cheapest way to automate some of the process without adversely
affecting quality, though perhaps is using malt extract instead of going
through the entire mashing process. Malt extracts come in many varieties
already (different grains, caramel, roasted etc.). So, unless the recipe
requires something truly special you should be good to go.

Other than that, there isn't much you can do to streamline the brewing process
itself (boiling - cooling - fermentation - bottling).

------
kazinator
Automation for home-brewing beer is how you eventually end up with Coors.

~~~
Johnny87
No one wants piss water

~~~
kazinator
No True Scotsman wants piss water, of course, but Molson Coors takes in
something like $10B of revenue yearly for it.

------
pryelluw
[https://www.anyleaf.org/ph-module](https://www.anyleaf.org/ph-module)

Someone posted that not long ago and it seems related to brewing.

